# Alsa-driver & sound problem [SOLVED]

## sslaughter

Hello!

I tried to solve my problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3622914.html#3622914 because nobody answered it. 

I have motherboard ga-m55s-s3 with onboard sound card: Realtek ALC883 CODEC chip.

lspci pritns:

```
linux # lspci | grep -i audio

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

```

What i did :

i compiled kernel without ALSA and OSS support and after compilaion i have:

```
linux # grep SND .config

# CONFIG_SND is not set

linux # grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

so everything seems to be ok. (isn't it?)

in my /etc/make.conf file i put :

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

```

(i don't know if it is ok?)

and emerged alsa-drivers:

```
linux # emerge alsa-driver
```

when i run "alsaconf" program found my sound card as:

hda-intel  nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

so that's it!

Unfortunately after that i see in konsole :

```
Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)           [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused:   What i should do??

By the way i have another problem with xmms : i can't add any file (mp3) to the list. Is it connected with not found sound card ?Last edited by sslaughter on Sun Oct 08, 2006 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sslaughter,

dmesg will show a list of unknown symbol names as a result of failing to load the alsa modules.

Please post the relevant part of dmesg.

XMMS is modular. You will have missing input and output plugins.

Run

```
 emerge -s xmms
```

to see what you and and whats available.

You can install more XMMS plugins just now but nothing will work until your alsa loads.

You have selected the right driver.

----------

## Mythril

 *sslaughter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What i did :
> 
> i compiled kernel without ALSA and OSS support and after compilaion i have:
> ...

 

SND is the ALSA support... If it is not set, you won't be able to use alsa...

Follow guide :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

(and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix to customize your sound support)

----------

## sslaughter

First of all : thank's for reply!

 *Quote:*   

> Please post the relevant part of dmesg. 

 

ok here is dmesg:

```
mw # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda4 noapic)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@rzeznik) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #5 SMP Sat Oct 7 13:54:25 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f64f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fff7a00

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff7c00

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff7980

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fff0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256806

  DMA zone: 2301 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 8e34000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 noapic

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.332 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1025276k/1048512k available (3072k kernel code, 22848k reserved, 1543k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4024.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=8049354)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 8c20)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564590

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4028.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=8057363)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 540 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=271

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-f80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:08.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hdb: TSST CDW/DVD TS-H492A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.8 (Release Date: Mon Apr 11 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.02.04 Fri Feb 03 14:31:44 PST 2006

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LSID] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xC800 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xC808 irq 11

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7468 86:bc01 87:4023 88:40ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312579695 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HD160JJ   Rev: ZM10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [LFID] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 15

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 15

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv

SCSI device sda: 312579695 512-byte hdwr sectors (160041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312579695 512-byte hdwr sectors (160041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.09

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[f8004000-f80047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 10, io mem 0xf8105000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUBA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 5, io mem 0xf8104000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x8

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 XVR4 XVR5 USB0 USB2 AZAD MMAC UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000fea000057e55e]

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK6] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 21:42:17 PDT 2006

Adding 8233304k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8233304k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

```

any suggestions?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sslaughter

It looks like kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and alsa-driver don't play nicely together. That happens from time to time.

Your dmes looks a bit odd becase some of the missing symbols are for debug only and alsa-driver emerges with them off, (so they can't be missing).

Its clear from your dmesg that your kernel is version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

What does 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

show ?

Lets make sure all the pieces of the jigsaw are supposed to fit together before we actually try to assemble it.

----------

## sslaughter

 *Quote:*   

> What does ls -l /usr/src/linux show ?

 

```
 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Oct  6 13:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

What else can i tell you to turn it on?

----------

## sslaughter

Ok i solved my problem!   :Wink: 

I will tell you how i did it in case somebody will have the same problem:

It was very simple :

1) i compiled into the kernel ALSA so my configuration is :

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                

  < >   Sequencer support                                        

  <*>   OSS Mixer API                                                  

  <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                    

  [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system          

  <*>   RTC Timer support                                              

  [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers (EXPERIMENTAL)             

  [*]   Support old ALSA API                                           

  [*]   Verbose procfs contents                                       

  [ ]   Verbose printk                                                 

  [ ]   Debug                                                          

        Generic devices  --->                                        

       PCI devices  --->                                              

      USB devices  ---> 
```

2) i make modules from all sound drivers (PCI)

3) after compilation i turned on alsaconf

4).... and everything was working fine   :Very Happy: 

If you still have a problem try to remove alsa-drivers :

```
 # rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/alsa-driver
```

cheers

----------

## Melf

Thanks sslaughter!

That strange mixture of built-in and modules worked for me too   :Very Happy:  .

The alsa-guide didn't solve my similar problem cause if you put everything into the kernel it does not work and only modules or 

the alsa-drivers didn't work. (I'm using 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and alsa-utils 1.0.13 on Asus m2n32 motherboard with emu10k1 soundcard as pci)

Maybe somebody could add this idea to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

